# Goat Related Items For Sale



## Debbie Smith (Apr 21, 2005)

I have several goat related household items and a banding tool.
Pygmy cups made in England 25.00
Shelf sitter 8.00
Bell 8.00
mountain goat dish towel 10.00
Pygmy sign 5.00
banding tool 15.00
ceramic goat plaque 8.00
plus shipping from 14801


----------



## Debbie Smith (Apr 21, 2005)

I can't seem to delete this post, but Items are sold.


----------

